# What can you use this for?



## Bl69aze (Feb 20, 2018)

Used to house a children’s python a while ago in it (not mine) but just wondering if it’s worth keeping for any worthwhile lizards or sneks or to sell it


----------



## Foozil (Feb 20, 2018)

Baby v. gilleni or tristis?


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 20, 2018)

i'd say no to monitors, they grow rather fast. Some sort of gecko would be what i'd use it for, though i don't know the size.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 20, 2018)

For a gilleni it would be fine, they do grow fast but don't get too big


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 20, 2018)

true.


----------



## cris (Feb 20, 2018)

What are the dimensions? I'm not a fan of keeping fast lizards in enclosures with sliding doors and it does not appear to be built to suit the heating requirements of a monitor without a bit of work. Not sure what repiltes you are interested in but many could be kept in that sort of enclosure, especially considering species where it would be suitable for juveniles.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm not sure a gillens would be happy in that... they are pretty active and can get to about palm sized.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 20, 2018)

With a few mods to allow a bit more ventilation from the side, That enclosure would suit _Extatosoma tiaratum,_ commonly known as the giant prickly stick insect or the spiny leaf insect.





I don't know if you're into phasmids or inverts at all, I am. I keep T's, scorps, pedes, giant burrowing roaches and a heap of other spiders from red-backs, trapdoors, funnel-webs, etc.

Inverts aside, a couple of specimens of a very small arboreal species of frog would be OK.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 20, 2018)

some eastern dwarfs would be relatively okay i'm pretty sure.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 20, 2018)

BIRD EATING SPIDER, would be perfect


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 20, 2018)

Young Diamond python


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 20, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> BIRD EATING SPIDER, would be perfect


Bird eating spiders are obligate burrowers... with those sliding doors going right to the very bottom of the enclosure, there's not the available space to give a good depth for a T to burrow. I keep all my T's in the largest sized critter keepers, filled the the brim with coir peat mixed with sphagnum moss for them to create their burrows. They only need a physical space (area) twice the size of their leg-span, you can literally keep them happy in a large pickle jar, it's the depth they need though to burrow deep.

My SP2 exits its burrow to take a woody at feeding time. 





That sized enclosure would be too hard to maintain the appropriate constant temp of 26 degrees and high humidity necessary for a T to breathe properly through its book lungs and to shed successfully. Unlike reptiles who can survive stuck sheds, and be assisted if necessary, if a T has a failed moult, it dies. Even if just a leg is caught. I keep all my T's as mentioned in critter keepers, inside one of my turtle egg incubators set at 26 degrees. I've some now with 15cm leg-spans that I've raised since they were slings (spiderlings) this size >o< and at that size they were kept in camera film canisters and fed pin-head crickets.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 20, 2018)

^^^ my bad 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Foozil said:


> For a gilleni it would be fine, they do grow fast but don't get too big


NO too small for a Gillens,ours is in a 3';monitors are an active creature and need room to run around


----------



## cris (Feb 20, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> NO too small for a Gillens,ours is is a 3'



Sorry misread, I thought you meant your lizard was 3'. You can fit a lot of habitat into a small area, depends on how many floors, branches, tunnels, digging space etc. is available.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 20, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> NO too small for a Gillens,ours is in a 3';monitors are an active creature and need room to run around


I'm not saying an adult I'm just saying a baby until it grows up a bit.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 21, 2018)

as i said, they do grow fast..¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Foozil (Feb 21, 2018)

I stand by my statement


----------



## SpottedPythons (Feb 21, 2018)

Foozil said:


> I'm not saying an adult I'm just saying a baby until it grows up a bit.


??? Thought you said that adult gillen's don't get too big...

I really think you shouldn't house any sort of monitor in there unless you have ready a larger enclosure. I'd suggest maybe an arboreal gecko for that setup, or maybe some frogs.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 21, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> ??? Thought you said that adult gillen's don't get too big...
> 
> I really think you shouldn't house any sort of monitor in there unless you have ready a larger enclosure. I'd suggest maybe an arboreal gecko for that setup, or maybe some frogs.


I meant that if they don't get too big they would take longer to get to a size where they wouldn't fit in that enclosure. Adult gillens can thrive in enclosures only a bit bigger than this one.

Edit: Looks like even adults would be fine in there...


----------



## saximus (Feb 21, 2018)

NSW CoP requires 0.32 m2 of floor or wall space for gilleni. Caudolineatus, kingorum and storri are also in the same category but aren't classified as climbers so it can only go off floor space. So if it measures larger than about 0.6 x 0.6 m, you can legally house any of those species, plus brevicauda or primordius which are categorised even lower. Considering most keepers agreed when the CoP came out that the size requirements in most cases were unnecessarily large, it's kind of funny to see so much argument over this now. 

I personally reckon gilleni would be fine in there and, if you've never owned them before, you can't beat small monitors for character and enjoyment (except maybe with big monitors ).


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 21, 2018)

Hermit crabs.


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 21, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Hermit crabs.


I could set up crab battles


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 21, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> I could set up crab battles


Lol you want mad battles, get half a dozen praying mantis.

Ultimate insect to keep in captivity.


----------



## cris (Feb 21, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Hermit crabs.


I'm too much of a hermit to get crabs.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 21, 2018)

cris said:


> Sorry misread, I thought you meant your lizard was 3'. You can fit a lot of habitat into a small area, depends on how many floors, branches, tunnels, digging space etc. is available.


haha, imagine a 3' Gillens ? what a monster! He has habitat,there is a sand floor, a 3D fake rock background and a multilevel tower to hide /climb on and through but we still wouldn't put him in anything smaller than 3x2x2


----------



## MANNING (Feb 21, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> .... praying mantis.
> 
> Ultimate insect to keep in captivity.



This one didn't want to work today either just wanted to ride around on the car hoping his food would come to it


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 22, 2018)

MANNING said:


> This one didn't want to work today either just wanted to ride around on the car hoping his food would come to it
> 
> View attachment 323349


Hahaha wicked photo mate!


----------

